# Free 20 Gallon Setup



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey y'all,
I'm moving to Baton Rouge and have a 20 gallon tank with Coral-life 1x55w lamp and an aquaclear filter. Tank has a broken trim but it still holds water. I'd like to get rid of the entire setup and not part out. I'll be in town this weekend for you to pick it up. 

I also have a cracked 20g tank. It might be nice for a lizard or snake. 

Please let me know if you're interested. BTW Everything is free and I live on I-30 and Fielder.

Thanks,

David


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

David,
I'm interested. I can pick it up tomorrow after work (5pm). My cell is 817.404.8148. Just message/txt me when and where to meet and I'll be there.

Regards,

Robert B


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

pm'd you back


----------



## aquascapingnoob (Jul 14, 2010)

hi there, if this is still available, i can pick up asap...please let me know


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

the 20g setup is called for. I've got a 20 g cracked tank also for free.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

PM sent.


----------

